# Clunk when switching gears



## alex.romero4401 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a Nissan Rogue 2010 120k miles and lately I’ve noticed that when I change from park to drive or drive to reverse and vice-versa it takes a couple of seconds to switch to what ever gear I selected and there is a clunk and a slight jerk when I do this. It almost feels like a bad mount somewhere in the transmission, but I am not too sure as of right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be one or more worn motor mounts. One of the most common symptoms associated with worn motor mounts are impact noises coming from the engine bay. Worn, damaged, or broken motor mounts can cause clunking, banging, and other impact type sounds as a result of the weight of the engine shifting excessively to the point of contact.

To test for an engine that moves excessively in the engine bay, have someone move the shifter from park to drive or drive to reverse and vice-versa while you watch for excessive engine movement.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are you getting any loud clicking noises when turning while driving on the road, excessive vibration while driving, grease on the edge of either tire? If so, then a CV joint(s) are worn.


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

thanks for the helpful content


----------

